# P0324 Knock Control System Error



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

layman1141 said:


> Hello everyone, I am having an issue with my 2012 Cruze Eco 1.4T MT. The only mods done to the car are the trifecta tune and an AEM intake.
> 
> Yesterday I drove from my house to work (no more than about 20 miles) and then took my lunch break (about 10-15 miles round trip). The car then sat at work for another 5-6 hours before I left to go home. When I started it up it sounded louder than usual (the engine, not the exhaust) but I didn't really think anything of it. The car was kind of running weird though. I then noticed that my AC was on which usually makes the car run different so I just thought it was that and switched it off. I then got onto the highway and then check engine light came on almost immediately. When I got up to the next exit (about a mile) I heard it making a lot of knocking noise. At this point I'm thinking "great this thing is about to throw a rod". I got to the parts store and had them hook their scanner up to it just to see the code. It came back with 4 P0324 Knock Control Sensor Error codes. So I drove it back to work (Buick GMC Dealership) and had the techs look at it. They said it sounds like it is making a lot of noise in the valve-train and also had a coolant leak and oil leak pretty high up on the engine. Any ideas what I could be looking at when going back to work on Monday?
> 
> ...


It sounds like a knocked valve, expensive job if that's the case though.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

pacolino said:


> It sounds like a knocked valve, expensive job if that's the case though.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Eh well that sucks. Either way it should be covered under the powertrain warranty and if not it's still covered under my extended warranty that I got when I bought the car. And it's bumper to bumper.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Whatever you do, do NOT clear the codes.


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

obermd said:


> Whatever you do, do NOT clear the codes.


Well that ship has already sailed...can I ask you why though?


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

Took them forever to find the problem today. He hooked up an oil pressure gauge and then taped it to the windshield and went driving. Apparently it never went over 55PSI and when he would push in the clutch and let it go to idle it dropped down to 4PSI. Then it finally started making the noise for him. Also still intermittent though. Making him believe that it's the oil pump. Now they are replacing the oil pump and going from there. Hoping this is it. Thank god I got the extended warranty because my powertrain ended last month. So no matter what it won't cost me over $100.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

layman1141 said:


> Well that ship has already sailed...can I ask you why though?


You got a good tech. The reason I said not to clear the codes is because most times if the codes aren't present the car gets returned with No Trouble Found or Could Not Duplicate on the service ticket. With the codes in place they can't do this.


----------



## layman1141 (Jan 26, 2015)

obermd said:


> You got a good tech. The reason I said not to clear the codes is because most times if the codes aren't present the car gets returned with No Trouble Found or Could Not Duplicate on the service ticket. With the codes in place they can't do this.


Ahh yeah that makes good sense. I'm lucky that I work at the dealership so he didn't have much of a choice. But he is a very knowledgeable tech who I have do all of my work. That DTC never did come back.


----------



## maggie1 (Mar 24, 2017)

sounds like the intake manifold needs to be replaced ...just maybe intake check valve


----------

